
Online Commenting: Why do both Disqus and Livefyre suck so bad? - abhishekdesai
https://medium.com/readboard-blog/online-commenting-why-do-both-disqus-and-livefyre-suck-so-bad-54b021e72985
======
plugnburn
Never heard of Livefyre (so can't say anything of it) and never had any
problems with Disqus. And what I know for sure is that Disqus is definitely
better than Cackle and other similar systems that _require_ you to have a
social or google account.

What's wrong with ya people? Since when isn't plain login/password pair
enough? I don't want to get involved into online slavery sect with those
"social" popular apps.

Thankfully, Disqus still allows to do things right, so I see no reason to bash
it now.

And yes:

> Because the “customer is always right”

This very approach is the one that prevents IT from really rapid progress.

~~~
abhishekdesai
Agree. Disqus is the best online commenting system out there. As far as it is
serving all your use cases, there is not point to get rid of it.

And I too disagree with the statement "customer is always right" because in
most cases, they don't know what they want so they can't possibly be right.

